# Blood diamond



## izartist (Mar 19, 2007)

I recently watched this particular movie, and it broke my heart and made me think at the same time. Have you seen it yet? If you haven't, I highly recommend you do, in fact, I wish that they'd show it in schools just to show todays youth what goes on in countries where conflict gems are sold for weapons to fund wars. It has really put that sort of thing into perspective for me, I mean think about it, what would you do if your family was torn apart and scattered across the country? Would you want your 10 year old son ripped away from your family and handed a gun and trained to kill people? What if you were forced to do something that helped fund a civil war, to gather these "Blood Diamonds" which are the cause of so much bloodshed. Would you buy a diamond knowing that a child had lost his arm or was shot for it? What if these things happened to you?

I don't know, I've done alot of thinking about this movie.

What did you think of it?

Blood Diamond Trailer


----------



## Ylm (Mar 20, 2007)

I watched it the night it came out, and I liked it a whole bunch.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 31, 2007)

I saw it, I thought it was really good. I've heard the term "blood diamond" before, but wasn't quite sure what it meant until I saw the movie. I agree that more people should be informed about this.


----------

